# Need some help with rabbets



## Hubbard (Jan 1, 2012)

Okay. So here is the piece and the layout.












This is the bottom of a Navy brother's retirement shadow box. The work has been outsourced to me. The left is the front. The right is the back. Resting on the back lines is the shadow box portion. The inside of the lines on the left is to be a coin holder. For those that are not familiar with coin holders, here is mine:





















So, I need to cut 2/8 rabbets in that section. I have two solutions right now, well three, but two I don't like.

1. Run the grooves all the way from end to end since the box pieces will cover the unused section

2. Cut just the part I need and have rounded edges at the end of each run.

Don't like those.

3. Cut the section out, groove it with the dado, and glue it back

Ad a fourth I just though of.

4. Drop it on the blade a half inch from the end, and run it to the other end up to a half inch, but I'll have rabbets that visibly run under the box portions.

I still think the cut and glue option is cleanest. Need advice.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm pretty much up on woodworking lingo, but you've stumped me. What does 2/8 rabbets mean?









 







.


----------



## Hubbard (Jan 1, 2012)

Hahaha I did type that didnt I? 1/4 inch wide grooves to set coins in.


2/8ths.

That's hilarious. Silly beer.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Hubbard said:


> Hahaha I did type that didnt I? 1/4 inch wide grooves to set coins in.
> 
> 
> 2/8ths.
> ...


Even a simple (") would have given it away...2/8":laughing:









 







.


----------



## Hubbard (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeah I'm hilarious.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

#1 sounds best. you can glue in block fillers to close the ends if needed. #4 won't work.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Hubbard said:


> 2. Cut just the part I need and have rounded edges at the end of each run.


This would likely be the best looking. What you are asking about are dadoes, not rabbets.









 







.


----------



## Hubbard (Jan 1, 2012)

Like I said. Beer lol. Talked to the guy I'm building it for and I'm gonna remove the material, run the dadoes, an then glue it back on the exposed edges


----------



## Hubbard (Jan 1, 2012)

Went with cut and glue. Worked out super. Thanks for the help.


----------

